# Die deutsche Sprache richtig beherrschen - gar nicht mal so leicht



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Nabend!


Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie fit ihr in der deutschen Spache seid und welche Punkte ihr euch auf einer Skala von 1-10 geben würdet?
Ich würde mir eine 7-8 geben. Größtenteils beherrsche ich schon Grammatik - und Rechtschreibung, habe aber manchmal Probleme mit der neuen Rechtschreibung von "ß" und "ss".
Auch habe ich manchmal Probleme mit "den" und "dem" oder "diesen" und "diesem".
Die Kommasetzungen beherrsche ich nicht zu 100% richtig. 
Über Halb, Neben - und Hauptsätze mache ich mir beim Schreiben keine Gedanken.
Die lateinischen Bezeichungen der Grammatik habe ich größtenteils vergessen. Da man sie im Alltag kaum anwendet.

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?

Und nicht vergessen: Nobody is perfect!


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

9 von 10. Manche Regel muss ich nachschlagen, obwohl ich sie intuitiv zumeist richtig anwende.

In Foren eher 7 von 10. Was ich allein hier im PCGHX an schiefer Syntax und Teppfihlern produziere, lässt mich manchmal schamrot werden, wenn ich's später selbst lese. Dass Andere es im Regelfall nicht merken, weil sie noch schlimmer sind, ist ein schwacher Trost.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Was ich allein hier im PCGHX an schiefer Syntax und Teppfihlern produziere, lässt mich manchmal schamrot werden, wenn ich's später selbst lese. Dass Andere es im Regelfall nicht merken, weil sie noch schlimmer sind, ist ein schwacher Trost.


Der Inhalt hat natürlich Vorrang.
Kleinliche Verbesserungen anderer mag ich nicht so oder Belehrungen (ausser bei mir selber, da ich ja dazulernen und mich verbessern will).
Es kommt auch auf den Gesamtzusammenhang an.
Wenn aber jemand etwas lustlos hinrotzt und keine Satzzeichen verwendet, wird es schwer das zu lesen.

Manche Menschen haben Legasthenie oder LRS, das sollte man aber auch berücksichtigen.


----------



## AlphaMale (20. Dezember 2019)

10/10...Sprachen liegen mir ganz gut. Hab irgendwie so ein Auge für Rächtsschreibung und Gramatikfäler....d.h...lese ich einen Text, dann fällt mir ein Fehler sofort auf. Deswegen schmunzel ich auch so gerne bei Artikeln hier von Andreas Link. 
Im Ernst, lese öfters mal bei hiesigen Studenten /innen deren Bc. oder Sc. Arbeiten Korrektur.


----------



## Mahoy (20. Dezember 2019)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> 10/10...Sprachen liegen mir ganz gut. Hab irgendwie so ein Auge für Rächtsschreibung und Gramatikfäler....d.h...lese ich einen Text, dann fällt mir ein Fehler sofort auf. Deswegen schmunzel ich auch so gerne bei Artikeln hier von Andreas Link.
> Im Ernst, lese öfters mal bei hiesigen Studenten /innen deren Bc. oder Sc. Arbeiten Korrektur.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass "Rächtsschreibung" und "Gramatikfäler" nicht die einzigen Fähler sind, die du *absichtlich* in obigen Beitrag eingebaut hast.


----------



## RyzA (20. Dezember 2019)

AlphaMale schrieb:


> Im Ernst, lese öfters mal bei hiesigen Studenten /innen deren Bc. oder Sc. Arbeiten Korrektur.


Also quasi ein Lektor.
Dann mußt du darin ja richtig gut sein, da Studenten das ja in der Regel gut beherrschen sollten, oder nicht?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (20. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Also quasi ein Lektor.
> Dann mußt du darin ja richtig gut sein, da Studenten das ja in der Regel gut beherrschen sollten, oder nicht?



Ich kenne genug Studenten, die Probleme mit seid/seit haben. Als/wie ist auch immer so ne Sache. Das/dass natürlich auch. Also nein, Student heißt definitiv nicht gut in deutscher Sprache bzw Rechtschreibung/Grammatik 

BTT: ich denke, ne 8 würde ich mir geben, vllt sogar 9. Kommt allerdings auch ein wenig drauf an, was bzw wie man bewerten möchte ^^


----------



## AlphaMale (20. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass "Rächtsschreibung" und "Gramatikfäler" nicht die einzigen Fähler sind, die du *absichtlich* in obigen Beitrag eingebaut hast.



Ach was, das sind nur die Special Effects meiner Tastatur 



RyzA schrieb:


> Also quasi ein Lektor.
> Dann mußt du darin ja richtig gut sein, da Studenten das ja in der Regel gut beherrschen sollten, oder nicht?


Naja, wenn man über Monate an seiner Arbeit sitzt, dann wird man schon mal erstaunlicherweise oft Fehlerblind. Als ich vor 3 Jahren meine Arbeit geschrieben habe, brauchte ich auch jemand externen zum Fehlerkorrekturlesen..



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug Studenten, die Probleme mit seid/seit haben. Als/wie ist auch immer so ne Sache. Das/dass natürlich auch. Also nein, Student heißt definitiv nicht gut in deutscher Sprache bzw Rechtschreibung/Grammatik
> 
> BTT: ich denke, ne 8 würde ich mir geben, vllt sogar 9. Kommt allerdings auch ein wenig drauf an, was bzw wie man bewerten möchte ^^


Ja, das habe ich auch beobachtet...das kommt noch manchmal "erschwerend" dazu.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2019)

Obwohl ich Deutscher bin und natürlich (vor Jahrhunderten ) in der Schule war gebe ich mir nur eine 5 von 10. Ich bemühe mich zwar das man versteht was ich meine (das ist ja leider auch nicht bei jedem im Internet so) aber Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen usw. sind garantiert nie richtig bei mir.


----------



## claster17 (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich selbst  als 9 einschätzen. Bei mir hapert es mehr am Zwischen-den-Zeilen-lesen. Was ich überhaupt nicht mehr kann, sind die Regeln der Silbentrennung beim Zeilenumbruch, weil ich das nach der Grundschule nie mehr gemacht hab.

Die für mich schlimmsten noch nicht aufgezählten Fehler sind das überflüssige H in Worten wie "währe" und die fehlende Unterscheidung von der Art des Stehens (Standart) vom Standard. Gänzlich unverständlich ist für mich, wie jemand "weis" statt "weiß" oder wenigstens "weiss" schreiben kann.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2019)

Interessantes Thema. Ich würde mir eine 9 von 10 geben. Dabei benutze ich nicht unbedingt grammatikalische Regeln, sondern benutze die Sprache rein nach meinem Gefühl. Ich bin damit immer gut gefahren.
Dabei habe ich einen Migrationshintergrund und behaupte von mir, Deutsch besser zu beherrschen als so mancher "Origin-German".

Ich muss hier allerdings eine Lanze für meine liebe Lehrerin aus der Grundschule brechen. Ich hatte in diesem Alter keinen Kontakt zu Deutschen Kindern, auch im Kindergarten war ich nur wenige Monate gewesen. Als ich dann in die erste Klasse kam, war mein Deutsch nur schwach ausgeprägt. Ich weiß noch wie meine damalige Klassenlehrerin mir nach dem Unterricht Privatunterricht in Grammatik gegeben hat. Das ging von der ersten bis zur dritten Klasse. Anfangs waren es banale Dinge, später "der, die oder das", Kommasetzung, "das oder daß", "seid oder seit" und solche Dinge. Ich wollte das damals als Kind nicht verstehen aber heute bin ich dieser Frau so was von dankbar, dass sie sich die Zeit für mich damals genommen hat. Das war von 79-81. Ruhe sie in Frieden.


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Obwohl ich Deutscher bin und natürlich (vor Jahrhunderten ) in der Schule war gebe ich mir nur eine 5 von 10. Ich bemühe mich zwar das man versteht was ich meine (das ist ja leider auch nicht bei jedem im Internet so) aber Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen usw. sind garantiert nie richtig bei mir.




 Stimmt. 
Korrekturen in rot:
Obwohl ich Deutscher bin und natürlich (vor Jahrhunderten ) in der Schule war*,* gebe ich mir nur eine 5 von 10. Ich bemühe mich zwar*,* das*s* man versteht was ich meine (das ist ja leider auch nicht bei jedem im Internet so)*, *aber Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen*,* usw. sind garantiert nie richtig bei mir.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (21. Dezember 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Korrekturen in rot:
> Obwohl ich Deutscher bin und natürlich (vor Jahrhunderten ) in der Schule war*,* gebe ich mir nur eine 5 von 10. Ich bemühe mich zwar*,* das*s* man versteht was ich meine (das ist ja leider auch nicht bei jedem im Internet so)*, *aber Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen*,* usw. sind garantiert nie richtig bei mir.


Sieht nicht so schlimm aus wie meine Diktate damals. Danke Herr Lehrer


----------



## c1i (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich weiß nicht von wem das Zitat ist, aber ich habe es vor vielen Jahren mal bei mir auf der Seite als Hinweis aufgenommen. 



> Die Deutsche Rechtschreibung ist Freeware, du darfst sie kostenlos nutzen. Allerdings ist sie nicht Open Source, d.h. du darfst sie nicht verändern oder in veränderter Form veröffentlichen.



Ich bin Rechtschreibnazi, versuche es aber so gut es geht für mich zu behalten und andere nicht auf ihre Fehler hinzuweisen. Also werde ich keine roten Striche verteilen.


----------



## Teacup (21. Dezember 2019)

Rechtschreibung: Ganz gut
Angewandte Grammatik: Gut+
Tatsächliches Hintergrundwissen: Nicht gut. Inflektiv, Demonstrativpronomen, Nominalphrase -> srsly, wat?


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. Dezember 2019)

9. Ich bin ein echter Grammatiknazi. Deswegen bekomme ich beim Lesen von Artikeln im Internet auch oft Kopfschmerzen. Von Foren oder sozialen Netzwerken fange ich am besten erst gar nicht an.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. Dezember 2019)

Ich gebe mir im Hinblick auf die Ambition, immer alles grammatikalisch und orthografisch korrekt zu halten, 10 von 10 Punkten. Ich verweigere aber seit eh und je die damals Anfang der 90er gestartete Rechtschreib-Reform. Tip wird bei mir auch immer noch mit einem p geschrieben sowie Delphin eben mit ph.
Ich lege auch viel Wert auf Ausdruck, daher korrigiere ich gerne jeden, der den Konjunktiv dauernd falsch gebraucht (ich würde sagen, ich würde dies und das) oder keine Superlative beherrscht (das Einzigste). Auch kann etwas keinen Sinn machen, da Sinn etwas abstraktes ist und nicht "gemacht" werden kann.
Man sieht, es ist dadurch im Alltag auch sicherlich nicht einfach, aber wer braucht schon Freunde, wenn er Internet hat?
Spaß beiseite: mir ist die deutsche Sprache schon sehr wichtig und ich pflege sie im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten. Ich sehe es auch als fatal an, dass das Kultusministerium in der Grundschule das "Schreiben nach Gehör" eingeführt hat. Wenn man SoMe und andere Plattformen verfolgt, sieht man die Folgen davon.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2019)

5

Ich musste mal russisch lernen,

dafür gibt es eine glatte 9


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. Ich würde mir eine 9 von 10 geben. Dabei benutze ich nicht unbedingt grammatikalische Regeln, sondern benutze die Sprache rein nach meinem Gefühl. Ich bin damit immer gut gefahren.
> Dabei habe ich einen Migrationshintergrund und behaupte von mir, Deutsch besser zu beherrschen als so mancher "Origin-German".



Mit dieser Behauptung hast du dich keineswegs zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Das zeigt wunderbar, was sich erreichen lässt, wenn sich in Lernwille auf dem einen Ende und ausreichendes Engagement auf dem anderen Ende treffen. Dummerweise fehlt es häufig an beiden Enden.

Außerdem ist es hierzulande geradezu bizarr: Muttersprachler, die oftmals ihre Sprache in Wort und Schrift eher rudimentär beherrschen, werfen Nicht-Muttersprachlern vor, sie würden nicht genug tun, während dein Beispiel zeigt, dass privates Engagement deiner damaligen Grundschullehrerin nötig war. Sprich, die Zeit, die ihr regulär im Rahmen ihres Berufs zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, wäre nicht ausreichend gewesen.
Hätte es mit dir nicht geklappt, wäre jedoch die Schuld allein auf dich und dein Elternhaus gefallen, nicht aber darauf, dass unser Bildungssystem gerade einmal ausreicht, den Sprösslingen von Alteingesessenen _halbwegs_ ausreichende Kenntnisse zu vermitteln.

Das ist aber kein ausschließliches Problem des sogenannten Prekariats. Da es hier zuvor um Studenten ging ... Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen sind eher ernüchternd. Die Mehrzahl meiner Kommilitonen waren ein klarer Fall für die Erwachsenennachhilfe und ich gehe davon aus, dass das heutzutage nicht anders (wenn nicht noch schlimmer) aussieht.
Da kalte Grausen packte mich aber bei den Dozenten. Da gab es anerkannte Koryphäen ihres jeweiligen Fachgebiets, die allerdings ihr Fachwissen nicht fehlerfrei an die Tafel oder zu Papier bringen konnten.

Aber, wie schon gesagt, im Foren und Chats bin ich entspannt. Diese bilden im "Normalbetrieb" eher mündliche Konversation ab, und da redet nun einmal jeder, wie ihm der Schnabel gewachsen ist. Nur darf's nicht überhand nehmen; sprich, es sollte verständlich sein und ich darf nicht das Gefühl haben, jemand pflegt dort seine ganz private Vorstellung von Spracheffizienz zu Lasten aller anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer. Dann darf auch schon mal der kleine Grammatik-Faschist zu Wort kommen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Über Halb, Neben - und Hauptsätze mache ich mir beim schreiben keine Gedanken.


...beim Schreiben...


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2019)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> ...beim Schreiben...



..._beim Schreiben_...


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit dieser Behauptung hast du dich keineswegs zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Das zeigt wunderbar, was sich erreichen lässt, wenn sich in Lernwille auf dem einen Ende und ausreichendes Engagement auf dem anderen Ende treffen. Dummerweise fehlt es häufig an beiden Enden.
> 
> Außerdem ist es hierzulande geradezu bizarr: Muttersprachler, die oftmals ihre Sprache in Wort und Schrift eher rudimentär beherrschen, werfen Nicht-Muttersprachlern vor, sie würden nicht genug tun, während dein Beispiel zeigt, dass privates Engagement deiner damaligen Grundschullehrerin nötig war. Sprich, die Zeit, die ihr regulär im Rahmen ihres Berufs zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, wäre nicht ausreichend gewesen.
> Hätte es mit dir nicht geklappt, wäre jedoch die Schuld allein auf dich und dein Elternhaus gefallen, nicht aber darauf, dass unser Bildungssystem gerade einmal ausreicht, den Sprösslingen von Alteingesessenen _halbwegs_ ausreichende Kenntnisse zu vermitteln.
> ...



100% daccord


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe ausserdem die Angewohnheit, das Wort "auch" relativ häufig in meinen Formulierungen zu verwenden.
Das fällt mir dann beim Korrekturlesen aber selber auf und dann ändere ich das.


----------



## taks (23. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mir eine 6 geben. Das liegt vor allem an der mangelnden Verwendung von Schriftdeutsch.
Ich schreibe eigentlich nur hier im Forum auf Deutsch und sonst im Dialekt (alemannisch) welcher sich aber ziemlich von Schriftdeutsch unterschiedet.
Aber zu 90% lese & schreibe ich in Englisch.


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

In English writing is a little challenge for me. I don´t wrote in this language for a long time.
Naja, ein bißchen kann ich´s noch. Nur sprechen ist schlechter. 
Ich kann eigentlich auch nur die beiden Sprachen. Und ein paar einzelne Wörter in russisch, polnisch, türkisch, italienisch, spanisch.
Wäre mein Gedächtnis besser, dann könnte ich wahrscheinlich noch mehr Sprachen. Ist es aber leider nicht!
Naja, es hängt auch davon ab ob man sie braucht. Und wie oft man sie anwendet.

Ist ja genauso wie mit Mathematik. Das ganze Zeugs wie Geometrie, Algebra usw.
Wenn man das in seinem Beruf und im Alltag nicht regelmäßig anwendet, vergisst man vieles wieder.


----------



## Leonidas_I (28. Dezember 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Korrekturen in rot:
> Obwohl ich Deutscher bin und natürlich (vor Jahrhunderten ) in der Schule war*,* gebe ich mir nur eine 5 von 10. Ich bemühe mich zwar*,* das*s* man versteht was ich meine (das ist ja leider auch nicht bei jedem im Internet so)*, *aber Rechtschreibung, Satzzeichen*,* usw. sind garantiert nie richtig bei mir.


Da fehlt immer noch ein Komma.


----------



## Mahoy (28. Dezember 2019)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Da fehlt immer noch ein Komma.



Ich würde eher sagen, da ist eins zu viel: Vor "usw.", "etc." und so weiter wird nämlich kein Komma gesetzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Dezember 2019)

Als Thüringer verwechsele ich öfter "wie" und "als".
Goethe aber auch in Faust 1.
Bei dem geht es aber immer als "künstlerische Freiheit" durch.

So eine 5-6 würde ich mir geben in Rechtschreibung / Grammatik.


----------



## BojackHorseman (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich gebe mir eine Zen. /wink wink

Ernsthaft? Deutsch ist eine komplexe und schwere Sprache, sowohl mündlich als auch in der Schriftsprache. T9 und Co. finde ich absolut hinderlich; das Tippen auf der Pad-Tastatur erzeugt bei mir immer wieder Fehler, da ich oft Wortteile einfärbe und versehentlich lösche. 

Generell geht mir aber die Mindersprache im Netz total auf den Sack. Deutsch ist eine schwere Sprache, aber sie ist extrem farbenfroh und vielfältig. Traurig also, wenn viele Deutsche sie nicht mal im Ansatz beherrschen. Wobei ich hier nicht zwangsweise Rechtschreibung meine, sondern die Variantenarmut, die oft zu beobachten ist.

(Da ist übrigens eine Sache, die ich im Online-Dating gelernt habe. Frauen die langweilig schreiben, sind es auch in der Horizontalen. Horizontal beschlafene Brustinhaberinnen bestätigten mir dieses Vorurteil auch bei deren Aburteilung bezüglich männlichen Beischlafgehilfen.)


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Dezember 2019)

DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Da fehlt immer noch ein Komma.



daher hatte ich mich ja mit 9/10 bewertet


----------



## -RedMoon- (28. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, da ist eins zu viel: Vor "usw.", "etc." und so weiter wird nämlich kein Komma gesetzt.



Stimmt! Du hast einen Duden gewonnen 

Duden | Komma-setzung am Ende von Auf-zaeh-lungen


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> Stimmt! Du hast einen Duden gewonnen



Den stelle ich zu den anderen und danke all den wunderbaren Menschen, die diese Auszeichnung erst möglich gemacht haben.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nabend!
> neuen Rechtschreibung von "ß" und "ss".



Da bin ich froh dass bei uns nur das "SS" existiert.. das scharfe S gibt es hier nicht  Eine Fehlerquelle weniger sozusagen. Ansonsten bin ich in Deutsch eigentlich etwa 9 von 10, aber in den Foren je nachdem einfach schreibfaul und denkfaul. Zumal sich gern mal Buchstaben in der Reihenfolge auch verdrehen, was mir online aber so ziemlich sonst wo vorbei geht.
Wo ich aber immer wieder direkt auf die Palme gehe ist dann wenn jemand weder Grossbuchstaben noch Satzzeichen verwendet. So Beiträge werden in der Regel gar nicht erst weiter als bis zum 3. Wort gelesen, dafür ist mir die Zeit einfach zu schade. Wer sich nicht mal für elementarste Grundregeln Zeit nimmt kann für mich keinen Betrag verfasst haben der es wert gewesen wäre gelesen zu werden 

@BojackHorseman
Leider geil   Entschuldige die komplett unpassende Zusammensetzung der beiden Worte, aber in diesem Kontext fällt mir da einfach nichts ein das meine Begeisterung noch besser zum Ausdruck bringen könnte


----------



## Immunglobulin (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich höre täglich "anderster" und "einzigster" und lese hier im Forum oft Unsinn wie "übertackten". Die meisten Leute sind dann auch noch beleidigt wenn man sie darauf hinweist. Ich weiß auch nicht alles. Und niemand ist Deutsch Experte. Aber manchmal sollte man Beiträge lesen vor dem abschicken und auf Fehler prüfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie fit ihr in der deutschen Spache seid und welche Punkte ihr euch auf einer Skala von 1-10 geben würdet?


Rchetreischbung iessinterert mcih nhcit. Ise ist nhsict wteier asl ein Diffzierungerensversuch, um elriertaboen Coed von restringiertem zu trnneen. Asehbgeen von der Hölichkfeit der beeressn Lesarkebeit hat es kneein weereitn Snin.

 Diesen Text kann jeder gut lesen, warum also Rechtschreibregeln?


----------



## Leonidas_I (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen, da ist eins zu viel: Vor "usw.", "etc." und so weiter wird nämlich kein Komma gesetzt.


An der Stelle ist es zu viel und woanders fehlt es. 



> dass man versteht*,* was ich meine


Dabei handelt es sich um einen Objektivsatz. Gehört wahrscheinlich schon zu der Kategorie, wo nur noch ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung ein Komma setzt. 



-RedMoon- schrieb:


> daher hatte ich mich ja mit 9/10 bewertet


Kein Ding. Keiner von uns beherrscht eine Sprache perfekt.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Diesen Text kann jeder gut lesen, warum also Rechtschreibregeln?


ch dsn Txt knn jdr lsn. Wz ls Vkl vrwndn?


----------



## c1i (29. Dezember 2019)

Immunglobulin schrieb:


> Ich höre täglich "anderster" und "einzigster" und lese hier im Forum oft Unsinn wie "übertackten".



Packet hast du vergessen. Ich hab mir angewöhnt bei sowas einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2019)

Sylvester und Silvester nicht vergessen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Packet hast du vergessen.


Packen ist das Verb => Packet das Substantiv

Ist doch naheliegend und kommt natürlich bald  in den Duden. 
Paket ist  ein fürchterlicher Gallizismus und ein Schandfleck in
 unserer guten teutschen Sprache. Das muss weg! 

Das muss alles eingedeutscht werden
Liste von Gallizismen


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Den stelle ich zu den anderen und danke all den wunderbaren Menschen, die diese Auszeichnung erst möglich gemacht haben.


Für den falschen Gebrauch des Konjunktiv davor gibt es aber wieder Abzug


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Da bin ich froh dass bei uns nur das "SS" existiert.. das scharfe S gibt es hier nicht  Eine Fehlerquelle weniger sozusagen.



Von wegen. In Deutschland konsumieren wir Alkohol in Maßen, in der Schweiz konsumiert man ihn notgedrungen in Massen, worunter selbstredend die Sprache leidet.  



teachmeluv schrieb:


> Für den falschen Gebrauch des Konjunktiv davor gibt es aber wieder Abzug



Da die beschriebenen Handlungen parallel durchführbar sind und von mir in erster Person und direkter Rede dargestellt werden, ist der Konjunktiv meines Erachtens außen vor.  

Allerdings stelle ich hiermit Selbstanzeige wegen schmählicher Missachtung des Demonstrativpronomens und reiche den mir verliehenen Goldenen Duden reumütig an dich weiter. 

(Wenn du den Kombi-Fehler findest, den ich in diesem Beitrag versteckt habe, poliere ich ihn vorher sogar! )


----------



## teachmeluv (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von wegen. In Deutschland konsumieren wir Alkohol in Maßen, in der Schweiz konsumiert man ihn notgedrungen in Massen, worunter selbstredend die Sprache leidet. [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag den Duden gar nicht haben. Seit den diversen 'Reformen', um das Schreiben zu erleichtern, bleibe ich quasi bei meinen alten Regeln und setze diese auch konsequent im Beruf durch (auch wenn Word und Outlook mit was anderes weiß machen wollen, aber was wissen die aus Redmond schon von deutscher Grammatik). Man sollte nicht alles so eng sehen und das war natürlich auch nur ein Seitenhieb von mir, da deine Sprachkompetenz natürlich vorhanden ist


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Ich mag den Duden gar nicht haben. Seit den diversen 'Reformen', um das Schreiben zu erleichtern, bleibe ich quasi bei meinen alten Regeln und setze diese auch konsequent im Beruf durch (auch wenn Word und Outlook mit was anderes weiß machen wollen, aber was wissen die aus Redmond schon von deutscher Grammatik). Man sollte nicht alles so eng sehen und das war natürlich auch nur ein Seitenhieb von mir, da deine Sprachkompetenz natürlich vorhanden ist



Mift, und ich dachte, ich könnte das Teil bequem bei dir loswerden ...  

Dann bekommt ihn eben RyzA für sein Lebenswerk ... Sprich, für das Eröffnen von Threads wie diesem.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Von wegen. In Deutschland ....


Mäuschen, 

"Von wegen" ist kein eigenständiger Satz, der Punkt danach ist reine Blasphemie, da muss ein Komma hin! 
Ich hol gleich den Rohrstock raus oder zieh Dir die Ohren lang!



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da die beschriebenen Handlungen parallel  durchführbar sind und von mir in erster Person und direkter Rede  dargestellt werden


Sind wir hier in der Grundschule? Aufzählungen mit "und und" gehen gar  nicht, auch da muss das erste "und" 
entfallen und ein Komma hin.

Setzen, sechs


----------



## Mahoy (29. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Mäuschen,
> "Von wegen" ist kein eigenständiger Satz, der Punkt danach ist reine Blasphemie, da muss ein Komma hin!
> Ich hol gleich den Rohrstock raus oder zieh Dir die Ohren lang!



Ellipsen sind ein absolut zulässiges Stilmittel der Rhetorik, Sie Banausin, Sie!  

Und wer ist eigentlich dieser arme Dir, dem du die Ohren lang ziehen willst?


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann bekommt ihn eben RyzA für sein Lebenswerk ... Sprich, für das Eröffnen von Threads wie diesem.


Manche Ideen von mir sind gut. Andere  beschi**en.


----------



## Kuhprah (29. Dezember 2019)

So lange du am Ende mit mehr guten Ideen vor deinen Schöpfer trittst und nicht mir schlechten Ideen ist doch alles gut. Stell dir vor die Feder ist nicht im Gleichgewicht zu deinem Herzen (welches deine Threads alle genau analysiert  )... das kann böse enden  

Ich sollte mal wieder eher in christliche Regionen kommen... langsam macht mich das Totenbuch verrückt


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sylvester und Silvester nicht vergessen!



Was hast du gegen Stallone?


----------



## -RedMoon- (29. Dezember 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Packet hast du vergessen. Ich hab mir angewöhnt bei sowas einfach nicht mehr zu helfen.



Das kommt doch von "packen" = "Packet"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ellipsen sind ein absolut zulässiges Stilmittel der Rhetorik, Sie Banausin, Sie!


Ähhh, mit Ellipse beschreibt man nur den Fehler. Das ein Fehler einen Namen hat bedeutet nicht, dass es grammatikalisch stimmiger wird.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Dezember 2019)

Die Hacken habt ihr auch vergessen. Hier wird viel zu oft nachgefragt ob man irgendwelche Hacken gesetzt hat


----------



## c1i (30. Dezember 2019)

RyzA schrieb:


> Sylvester und Silvester nicht vergessen!


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ähhh, mit Ellipse beschreibt man nur den Fehler. Das ein Fehler einen Namen hat bedeutet nicht, dass es grammatikalisch stimmiger wird.



Wenn jemanden etwas unterläuft, ist es ein Fehler. Wenn jemand etwas zielgerichtet einsetzt, ist es ein Stilmittel. *Ist einfach so.*


----------



## c1i (31. Dezember 2019)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Rchetreischbung iessinterert mcih nhcit. Ise ist nhsict wteier asl ein Diffzierungerensversuch, um elriertaboen Coed von restringiertem zu trnneen. Asehbgeen von der Hölichkfeit der beeressn Lesarkebeit hat es kneein weereitn Snin.
> 
> Diesen Text kann jeder gut lesen, warum also Rechtschreibregeln?



Erster Schritt:
Wegfall der Großschreibung
einer sofortigen einführung steht nicht mehr im weg, zumal schon viele grafiker und werbeleute zur kleinschreibung übergegangen sind.

zweiter schritt:
wegfall der dehnungen und schärfungen
diese masname eliminirt schon di gröste felerursache in der grundschule, den sin oder unsin unserer konsonantenverdopelung hat onehin nimand kapirt.

driter schrit:
v und ph ersetzt durch f, z ersetzt durch s, sch verkürzt auf s
das alfabet wird um swei buchstaben redusirt, sreibmasine und setsmasinenen fereinfachn sich, wertfole arbeitskräfte könen der wirtsaft sugefürt werden.

firter srit:
g, c und ch ersetst durch k, j und y ersetst durch i
ietst sind son seks bukstaben auskesaltet, di sulseit kann sofort fon neun auf swei iare ferkürtst werden, anstat aktsik prosent rektsreibunterikt könen nütslikere fäker wi fisik, kemi oder auk reknen mer kepflekt werden.

fünfter srit:
wekfal fon ä, ö, ü-seiken
ales uberflusike ist ietst auskemertst, di ortokrafi wider slikt und einfak. Naturlik benotikt es einike seit, bis diese fereinfakung uberal riktik ferdaut ist, fileikt ein bis swei iare. Anslisend durfte als nekstes sil di fereinfakung der nok swirikeren und unsinikeren kramatik anfisirt werden.

ansats fur den 6. srit: wekfal der lerseiken dadurkspartmanfilplaz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> ...


so maken wir dat, kenau!

kus und kom kut ins neue jar


----------



## Kuhprah (31. Dezember 2019)

Wird Zeit dass wir wieder die Bildersprache einführen.. wenn ich so manche WhatsApp-Gruppe betrachte fühlt man sich wieder wie im alten Ägypten


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wird Zeit dass wir wieder die Bildersprache einführen.. wenn ich so manche WhatsApp-Gruppe betrachte fühlt man sich wieder wie im alten Ägypten



Stehen zwei Ägyptologen vor einer Stelle mit Hieroglyphen: "Ein interessanter orthographischer Steinmetzfehler: Schwiegermutter mit zwei Schlangen geschrieben."
(frei nach Erich Schmitt, dt. Karikaturist)


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2019)

Hier auch!

Edit2: Frohes neue Jahr!


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Dezember 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Erster Schritt:
> Wegfall der Großschreibung
> einer sofortigen einführung steht nicht mehr im weg, zumal schon viele grafiker und werbeleute zur kleinschreibung übergegangen sind.
> 
> ...


Bis auf 1. stimme ich dem Rest nicht zu, habe aber andere Vorschläge.
2. Was ist an einem Tisch männlich oder an einem Mädchen neutral? 
Nix, nada, niente! Man benötigt keine 3 sinnlosen Geschlechter bzw. Artikel, die man auswendig lernen muss. Sinnvoller wäre es wie im englischen einen unbestimmten und einen bestimmten Artikel zu haben. Aus der Sicht klingt "de" gar nicht so schlecht 
3. Abschaffung der Wortstellung bei Nebensätzen, warum muss das konjugierte Verb ans Satzende? Wer zum Teufel braucht so etwas? Alleine die Tatsache macht die Sprache total kontraintuitiv, denn der Satz kann keinen Sinn ergeben, bis man nicht ans Ende angekommen  ist. Die Änderung wäre DIE Sprungvorhersage, die fast alle anderen Sprachen schon eingebaut haben


----------

